# Happy New Year folks!



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoping everyone is doing well and healthy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Hoping everyone is doing well and healthy.


Thanks for your New Year message, Alan. I hope that the next time you and your wife find yourselves in Mexico City we can get together.


----------

